
Microsoft's CoreRT turns C# into cross-platform C++ - osopanda
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3131551/open-source-tools/microsofts-corert-turns-c-into-cross-platform-c.html
======
valarauca1
The use case is advertised as allowing you to port code to new devices. But
the github repo says it only supports Ubuntu, OSX, and Windows. Lastly C++
isn't generally considered a _portable_ language.

Frankly the idea of porting a C# runtime to a new platform sounds more
exciting then debugging 10,000SLoC of machine generated C++ to a new arch.

~~~
charlesdm
If they only use a limited subset of C++, it is a pretty portable language. If
they use all bells and whistles the language has to offer, then it will be a
nightmare.

~~~
RantyDave
Why the limited subset? I know that STL and embedded aren't the best of
friends but where else is there a problem? Is it the threading stuff?

~~~
charlesdm
Embedded devices usually can't compile the entire C++ language, because of
limited hardware and/or compiler tools.

------
ultimateedition
Unity has already developed their own AOT compiler.

[https://blogs.unity3d.com/2015/05/06/an-introduction-to-
ilcp...](https://blogs.unity3d.com/2015/05/06/an-introduction-to-ilcpp-
internals/)

------
marisma
This has already been submitted to HN recently:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12735260](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12735260)

Using the search tool is not that difficult

~~~
valarauca1
Serious question. What search tool?

~~~
marisma
This little box with a "Search" label which is sitting at the bottom of the
page.

~~~
merb
wow I've never seen this before. o:

